

Portolan – Mapping the Internet - ValerioLuconi
http://portolan.iet.unipi.it

======
dpcx
While this seems interesting, what the hell _is_ it?

~~~
ValerioLuconi
Hi, it's a research project to discover the inter-domain structure of the
Internet (connections between ISPs) and to make it publicly available for
whoever is interested.

To participate you can download the app for desktop or android that runs
measurements for the project in background (max 2MB/day on 2G/3G/4G networks).

The app also includes several network diagnostic tools that you can use to run
your own measurements (traceroute, ping, throughput tests, etc).

Don't know why the title of the post has changed, originally it was "The App
to help Research discover the Internet structure".

